
U.S. Govt. Equates Megaupload to Bank Robbers - evo_9
http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-govt-equates-megaupload-to-bank-robbers-120614/
======
crusso
No matter which side of the piracy/sharing debate you fall, there really
should be no room for us to tolerate the use of government power without
integrity.

Government needs to follow the rules all the time and at every level.

We give the Government power to act on our behalf because we suppose that it
has the moral and physical authority to do what we can not as private
citizens. When the Government loses its moral high ground by breaking the law
or otherwise acting without integrity, then its use of power is simply abusive
and worse than the criminal behavior from which it purports to protect us.

~~~
thaumasiotes
I don't really object to this, but in the spirit of the devil's advocate...

There's an argument that we give the power of force to the government because
it's better to live under one predictable bully than in a free-for-all. That
argument isn't particularly weakened by bad behavior on the part of gov't.

~~~
dhimes
Seems to me that the argument you cite is made out of hopelessness rather than
hope. I may be pragmatic, and even wise, but I don't like it. I at least like
to think that we can reign in the government and compel it to live by certain
moral standards.

~~~
jmony
And I'd like to think that we can reign in career criminals like Kimble and
compel them to live by certain moral standards.

------
drivingmenuts
It sounds like the DoJ is waffling while they try to find charges that will
stick and thereby justify their seizure. You can say they're like bank robbers
all day, but at the end of that day, if you don't have something concrete to
charge them with, it's a pointless waste of time, effort and money.

